# Testing Robolics products! Problem? Question please



## Grejbgik (Nov 2, 2018)

So I tested my test prop it passed both tests but when I tested the test cyp250 it failed the first test but passed the second test I used the A and D two part test of roid test.the cyp should of turned a redish brown it turned a whitish color?? I did the D portion of the test  and it did turn purple that was the right color? My test did not come with a uv light. Anyway I told robolics about the situation and he said it was legit! Lol what do u guys think?


----------



## mugzy (Nov 2, 2018)

Robolics has a bad reputation for inconsistency.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2018)

fascinating 

so you buy some steroids off someone you don't trust then test the oil to see if it has steroids in it ?

what if it's 10mgs per ml and supposed to be 250mgs will it still pass the test ?


----------



## stonetag (Nov 2, 2018)

By testing the test with test tests are you really testing the test with accurate tests?


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 2, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> So I tested my test prop it passed both tests but when I tested the test cyp250 it failed the first test but passed the second test I used the A and D two part test of roid test.the cyp should of turned a redish brown it turned a whitish color?? I did the D portion of the test  and it did turn purple that was the right color? My test did not come with a uv light. Anyway I told robolics about the situation and he said it was legit! Lol what do u guys think?




Im sure he did tell you it was legit.....smdh


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Nov 2, 2018)

They gotcha man


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 2, 2018)

stonetag said:


> By testing the test with test tests are you really testing the test with accurate tests?



mind=fukkin blown :32 (14):


----------



## Coldblooded (Nov 3, 2018)

stonetag said:


> By testing the test with test tests are you really testing the test with accurate tests?



How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood..lol


----------



## Grejbgik (Nov 4, 2018)

He sent me t400mg.


----------



## Grejbgik (Nov 17, 2018)

He gave me 40ml of t400 potent shit. Thanks robo


----------



## Spongy (Nov 18, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> He gave me 40ml of t400 potent shit. Thanks robo



soooooo, he sent you some shit to replace some shit that was legitimately shit...  When the shit he sent you first should have been genuine shit that gets you jacked as shit...  So now you've accepted his new shit and thanked him for sending you new shit to replace the shit shit he sent you?  what the shit?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2018)

Spongy said:


> soooooo, he sent you some shit to replace some shit that was legitimately shit...  When the shit he sent you first should have been genuine shit that gets you jacked as shit...  So now you've accepted his new shit and thanked him for sending you new shit to replace the shit shit he sent you?  what the shit?



It's cool bro, the t400 was potent shit


----------



## Spongy (Nov 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's cool bro, the t400 was potent shit



oh shit...  As long as it was potent...


----------

